# Best OTC Oil for 2.0 TSI



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Guys, I know this has been beat to death... Can some one please let me know if they have any reason for one or another... I did some reasearch and saw the aprooved list. What should I buy from the local Autozone/Pepboys/Walmart ? Or should I get the Castrol from the dealer? Anyone know the dealer pricing per quart?
Thank you,


----------



## wannagofast (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Best OTC Oil for 2.0 TSI (mdtony)*

IMO the best oil you could get from those stores would be Castrol Syntec 0W-30 European Formula and change every 5K miles.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Best OTC Oil for 2.0 TSI (wannagofast)*

I called the dealer and they told me they use and sell regular Castrol Syntec 5W40 at 7.40 per quart. I used this oil in my 02 1.8T passat every 5K miles and the engine ran like a champ at 70K miles (BTW I beat the snot out of that car) 
I want to try to stay with 10K intervals and I dont drive as hard as I use to........








But I am getting so many mixed anwers








Thank you


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

if you want to keep your warranty...., so many choices out there.
Most of us have BPY motors and used oil analysis tells us 10,000 miles is too brutal on the oil.
5,000 miles is better.
CCTA/CBFA, things might be different--- so pick an oil, run it for 5000 miles, pull a sample & get it analyzed.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Best OTC Oil for 2.0 TSI (mdtony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdtony* »_I called the dealer and they told me they use and sell regular Castrol Syntec 5W40 at 7.40 per quart. 
I want to try to stay with 10K intervals and I dont drive as hard as I use to........










IMO if you want to run 10K mile OCIs- You should cross-reference for oils that meet both the 502 00 and the BMW longlife specs... but perhaps the best oil choice doesn't have the 502 00 spec?! (I say this because the idea of using Syntec 5W-40 for anything longer than 3000 miles is







)

I don't think it's a good idea to run oil (in these engines) 10K miles but some oils are designed to last 20000km... oops (that's 12500 miles).
Do some research


----------

